# Argh!! Curse you, Bachmann!



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, I haven't ever dabbled in G gauge until this week. I'm an N guy with a little dabble in HO. But my wife saw and picked up a great little Big Haulers Royal Blue set - not the SUPER fancy one with lighted cars and drumhead, but a nice one none-the-less.

Got it all set up and it ran just OK. I spent the next night polishing the rails and all the contact wheels on the loco. Then I ran it and it was beautiful. My kids, wife and I were enjoying watching it literally glide along the steel rails and then it stopped. Then whined. Funny smell - I've had that smell when my HO Thomas Loco burned up the housing. I stopped it, removed it and started pulling screws. Sure enough, the motor housing melted and the pinion on the motor no longer makes contact with the gears.

I'm so livid. I can probably put some sort of shim in there, but have no idea what materials to use. Obviously Bachmann's own plastic can't take the heat.

Or, I send it back to Bachmann with a $55 bill.

Any ideas how to a) shim the motor to stay in place, and b) prevent over heating? This is getting ridiculous, Bachmann!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, Sadly anything short of their Spectrum Series is nothing more than throw away junk. If it was run on 10 foot dia curve track with some straights in the middle and only one maybe two cars, it might have lasted longer. As for preventing the over heating? It has to be run on perfectly level track, wide radius curves and little to no load. Even then I wouldn't bet that it would last through Christmas.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ventureforth 
sense you have got it apart i think i would get a hold of bachmann and get a motor with a metal end some of the other locos have them you may have to change the gear, 

Dick


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to Bachmanns website, they were selling replacement chassis for the Big hauler, not the motor but the WHOLE chassis wheels updated motor and gears and improved pilot, for $50, they were also selling the basic Big Hauler chassis for $30. these were on sale but if your Royal Blue is an older version its very much worth getting the upgrade version, all you have to do is attach a coupple wires and screws and its good to go, and if any issues come up ask away here. I would ask of the Bmann forum which chassis fits your Big Hauler, they did change slightly over the many years they've been produced, so there are small differences.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he has a Little big hauler, not a big hauler. Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the 4-6-0 big hauler and used a ty-wrap to replace the melted strap on the end of the motor. Worked well for years.


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

Posted By chuck n on 10 Dec 2013 05:39 PM 
I think he has a Little big hauler, not a big hauler. Chuck 
Well, I'm pretty sure that I have the standard Big Hauler - an early(er?) 98% plastic one. Posted By vsmith on 10 Dec 2013 05:23 PM 
Go to Bachmanns website, they were selling replacement chassis for the Big hauler, not the motor but the WHOLE chassis wheels updated motor and gears and improved pilot, for $50, they were also selling the basic Big Hauler chassis for $30. these were on sale but if your Royal Blue is an older version its very much worth getting the upgrade version, all you have to do is attach a coupple wires and screws and its good to go, and if any issues come up ask away here. I would ask of the Bmann forum which chassis fits your Big Hauler, they did change slightly over the many years they've been produced, so there are small differences. 
I went there and now I'm intrigued! There are some that look almost exactly like the chassis that I have for only $35. Then there are some fancy ones with a lot more metal in them that are only $50. It looks like the screw pattern is the same, but I can't be for sure. The cow catcher also looks a bit different. Can the $50 ones drop in place of the $35 ones? As long as fit and function are compatible, I'm not so worried about the form. There were none in Blue - but Black is universal! Posted By Dan Pierce on 11 Dec 2013 04:07 AM 
I had the 4-6-0 big hauler and used a ty-wrap to replace the melted strap on the end of the motor. Worked well for years. 
Well, I was able to find a small phenolic spacer and fit it into place with a small piece of tape. It seems to be working for now - at least until I can score a replacement chassis! Thanks to all y'all for your help! 
OK - UPDATE. I just got off the phone with Bachmann. They don't have any more of the cheap blue chassis for the B&O Royal Blue. However, they do offer the exact same chassis in Black for $30 (P/N 90031). I looked at part numbers 90059 ($50) and 81088 ($50). Both seem to have a lot more wires to them - though the 90059 seemed to just be a bundle within the chassis with only two leads. The 81088 had a bundle of wire with an additional switch. That confused me. According to the rep on the phone, I should be able to use any of the 900 series chassis with my frame. However, the 810 series is for the Anniversary Big Haulers. 

One sticking point that I am having (and I have a call in to find out) is if the DC chassis is the same as the RC chassis... Anyone know?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Just a guess, but I would guess that the R/C chassis doesn't have track pick ups and would be set up for battery power. We usually go to R/C when track power won't match our wants. 

Best of luck 

John


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

True - I couldn't see in the photos the track pick up on anything - just the motor and a bunch of wires and a circuit. Where is the battery located in an RC unit? How big is it?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that I have the standard Big Hauler 
Take a look at George Schreyers wonderful "Tech Tips" pages. He has lots of good 4-6-0 info, including which version is which. 
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips.html [www dot girr dot org slash girr slash tips slash tips dot html - this site sometimes screws up links.] 

I just got off the phone with Bachmann. They don't have any more of the cheap blue chassis for the B&O Royal Blue. However, they do offer the exact same chassis in Black for $30 
(Wow, we're impressed. Most folk complain they can't get through to Bachmann!) 
Incidentally, your loco has a "lifetime warranty" - if you send it to them with $25 they will fix it. (Details in the box.) In your case, as your engine is so old, they will replace the whole thing and you won't have a blue engine any more! 
The $50 chassis are for "Anniversary" edition 4-6-0s, which have more metal parts and more wiring. The $30 one should work fine. There's a couple of threads around about fitting them. But read George's pages for tips on improving them. And note that metal gears didn't arrive until just recently - this year I think. 

As mentioned above, the standard track is way too tight radius - get some wider (4' radius, 8' diameter) if you can. 

if the DC chassis is the same as the RC chassis 
The only RC (assuming you mean radio control ?) chassis that I know of is the original, 1980s, plastic Big Hauler, which was green and had plastic wheels - including the driving wheels. No pickups there! They are not built to last - don't even go try ! 

I couldn't see in the photos the track pick up on anything 
Bachmann uses split axles and the axle bearings have metal strips resting on them to collect power. The are hidden under the bottom chassis plate. George's website has photos.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It has been a long time since I saw a battery 4-6-0, but I believe either the whole boiler backhead (inside the cab) or a large part of the boiler backhead was removable. There was a cavity within the boiler barrel that would either take a number of D cells or the long RC car type rechargable battery pack. The RC version was produced first, perhaps about 1989. Those locomotives were not very robust, and had all plastic drive wheels. I'm pretty sure that the locomotives featured with the B&O Royal Blue set were track powered.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Pete, 

I've been to George's site and I like a lot of what it offers. Keep in mind, though, that the Limited Lifetime replacement cost is $50 ($75 for Spectrum, which mine is not). That makes the "upgrade" to the 90059 chassis with the metal rods more appealing than the very simplistic 90031 with the bottom-of-the-barrel quality and look. The upgrade is only worth it, though, if it works.  

Back to George's girr site... 

He mentions a website (I can't pull it up at work) like Big Billy's or something like that. Apparently he modifies cheapos into envious models. However it looks like his site is down. Has he turned in his firebox?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just going by what you said in the original post.

"Well, I haven't ever dabbled in G gauge until this week. I'm an N guy with a little dabble in HO. But my wife saw and picked up a great little Big Haulers Royal Blue set - not the SUPER fancy one with lighted cars and drumhead, but a nice one none-the-less."

Chuck


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

VentureForth, 

The website you were looking for is Barry's Big Trains, which is now defunct. Barry retired a while back. If I were you I would by the latest drive mechanism from Bachmann and update your locomotive. 
Have fun! 

Don


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry is still in business. He has cut back and is no longer advertizing. In all likelyhood he will see this thread and post his contact information.


Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Don Gage on 11 Dec 2013 12:48 PM 
VentureForth, 

The website you were looking for is Barry's Big Trains, which is now defunct. Barry retired a while back. If I were you I would by the latest drive mechanism from Bachmann and update your locomotive. 
Have fun! 

Don 
Not defunct! A friend of mine got a new BBT drive for his Bachmann Connie just a couple of months ago. Barry is not retired, just taking it easier.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to the Bachmann site with Barry's contact information.
 
 
Barry's Big Trains 
 
Chuck
Ps. He is still producing upgraded drives. I have one in my Connie and I really like it.


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

Posted By chuck n on 11 Dec 2013 11:41 AM
I was just going by what you said in the original post.
 
"Well, I haven't ever dabbled in G gauge until this week.  I'm an N guy with a little dabble in HO.  But my wife saw and picked up a great little Big Haulers Royal Blue set - not the SUPER fancy one with lighted cars and drumhead, but a nice one none-the-less."
 
Chuck


Yeah, my bad. It was a figure of speech. I didn't even know there was such a thing as Li'l Big Haulers till your post....  I think I have the go ahead to get the $50 chassis. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think you will get any advantage from the $50 chassis versus the $30 version. They both have the same motor and drive train. The $50 one has metal rods and a few other tweaks. 

Take a look at http://www.largescalecentral.com/fo..._id/224039 and http://www.largescalecentral.com/fo..._id/215436 
The latter will tell you what you have to modify to make the $50 chassis fit.


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Pete. I think there is a bit of misunderstanding. There are two chassis that fit form and function with the 'original' Big Haulers. There is the $30 90031 and the $50 90059. There is ALSO a $50 81088 that is ONLY for the anniversary edition that has extra functionality (like two leads to the tender and an extra switch in the loco) that I can't use. 

Check out the first two part numbers that I linked above. The first one is identical to the one I have, other than the color. The 2nd one seems to be much nicer, and the third one seems nicer than that, only not directly compatible. The thread you referenced talks about the third link, 810 series, anniversary edition, not the 2nd link which appears to be an upgrade to the simple Big Hauler 4-6-0.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Not all of the chassis are drop in fits. 
I bought a $50 one that would not quite fit because because the tops of the cylinders were taller than the old chassis and they did not allow the air tanks to fit down snugly. 
It was a fairly easy fix by moving the air tanks back a bit. Now they sit a bit back from directly under the foot boards above them.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought one of the $50 ones and fit it to a 1991 version big hauler and no problems attaching. It did have additional wiring but you just ignore and use the track pick up ones and lights. Later RJD


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By VentureForth on 12 Dec 2013 09:02 AM 
Hi Pete. I think there is a bit of misunderstanding. There are two chassis that fit form and function with the 'original' Big Haulers. There is the $30 90031 and the $50 90059. There is ALSO a $50 81088 that is ONLY for the anniversary edition that has extra functionality (like two leads to the tender and an extra switch in the loco) that I can't use. 

Check out the first two part numbers that I linked above. The first one is identical to the one I have, other than the color. The 2nd one seems to be much nicer, and the third one seems nicer than that, only not directly compatible. The thread you referenced talks about the third link, 810 series, anniversary edition, not the 2nd link which appears to be an upgrade to the simple Big Hauler 4-6-0. 
Fascinating. You seemed to have figured it out! Maybe I'll post this in my other thread asking what the differences are.


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

UPDATE... 

I got my 90059 today and it iis beautiful. I highly recommend anyone with a plastic rod chassis to upgrade. It does look a bit different, but for the most part, everything lined up nicely. There are a couple of issues I noticed. First, the two long rods from the boiler to the cow catcher don't have anywhere to mount. Not a big deal. Stick them under the lateral bar, and they look fine. There are a couple other parts that don't connect to anything, and the chassis isn't solid - you can see through from one side to the other under the boiler. Aesthetically, it looks great. The 90059 is black, too, so it can probably replace any older track powered unit and still look good. 

There's also an additional switch in the chassis I don't know for sure, but it looks like a way to reverse the motor. There is also a plug on the back board next to the sound switch. Don't know what its for, but it is covered nicely by the body. Finally, the only "mod" I had to do was solder the head light to the smoke switch lead so that it's on all the time. The performance is very nice and smooth, but I think I need to get back in and Lithium grease the gears to help extend its life.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

it looks like a way to reverse the motor 
Probably is. Another minor 'quirk' of large scale is that LGB started building trains wired opposite from the NMRA norm. There was confusion for a few years as other manufacturers wired NMRA style, so their engines ran backwards when LGB ran forwards. The solution chosen by Bachmann and others was to install a switch labeled "large scale or NMRA".


----------

